# SRAM red 10spd vs 11spd chainrings



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

Just bought a new bike with SRAM red/22 - front crank is the 11spd 53/39. I want to swap to SRAM red Quarq crank with 53/39 chainrings - does it matter if the crank was designed for 10spd SRAM red? Or is shifting performance affected by swapping from 11spd chainrings to 10spd chainrings?


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

The *research* I did indicates that it should not be a problem, but perhaps someone else has already done it and verified. I looked at multiple chainring manufacturers and they all indicated that they did not need to redesign for 11 speed. 

The 11 speed chain is narrower, but most of the width was taken out of the side plates to make it thinner, keeping the interior dimensions about the same. Because of this, the 11 speed chain is more flexible in twist and people have reported that the chain shifts better on the front than the old 10 speed. The cage on the SRAM 22 FD is narrower than the 10 speed. I am currently running a Force22 FD on a 10 speed setup and the travel works just fine. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

According to SRAM rep on the phone today, the crank spiders are identical; just need to swap chainrings to go from 10 to 11 spd and vice versa


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

People have been using "10 speed" cranks with Campy 11 for many years. 

If you're buying a new Quarq crank, and it has a 11 speed version, buy that one. If not, don't worry about replacing the pricey rings - it will work fine.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Actually I have found that using 9 speed rings with 10 speed makes for really crappy shifting in the front. i have no idea if that is true for 11 speed but I would guess so.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> Actually I have found that using 9 speed rings with 10 speed makes for really crappy shifting in the front. i have no idea if that is true for 11 speed but I would guess so.


Which is pretty bizarre when you consider that many cranks are 9/10 marked.

I doubt the problem was your rings being the wrong speeds. I've done a lot of 9 to 10 conversions for people without ever seeing an issue. That includes my own bikes.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I want to do the same as the OP. 10 speed chainrings with 11 speed everything else. With the spacing being closer on the cogs of an 11 speed cassette, I assume that I should be using an 11 speed chain. Correct?


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> I want to do the same as the OP. 10 speed chainrings with 11 speed everything else. With the spacing being closer on the cogs of an 11 speed cassette, I assume that I should be using an 11 speed chain. Correct?


yes, 10 spd chain won't shift as well


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

jmitro said:


> yes, 10 spd chain won't shift as well


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

